

Apple's 64-bit A7 chip a 'marketing gimmick', Qualcomm exec says - pohl
http://news.techworld.com/personal-tech/3471543/apples-64-bit-a7-chip-a-marketing-gimmick-qualcomm-exec-says/

======
glasshead969
I think its been clear that the move to ARMv8 provides lot of benefits in
terms of performance and cleaner instruction set. 64-bit comes in as free
perk. Also Apple has used 64bit to improve ARC performance on iOS.

------
morkfromork
32bit is a marketing gimmick too. 8bits is more than enough.

